

9Cigars Goes Live - Curated Cigars every month. - jbermudez5
http://members.9cigars.com/

======
jack-r-abbit
Interesting idea. I'm not a huge cigar smoker but a site like this could be
useful. However, it was difficult to find a way to read about the curated
cigars. Hovering over the product picture in the "Shop", you are presented
with "Add to cart" and "Buy Now". It wasn't until I had added it to my cart
that I found (in my cart) a link to the product's page. Eventually, I also
found that clicking "Buy Now" goes to the product page, but that is not what I
would expect from that link. "Buy Now" usually bypasses your cart and takes
you directly to a check out page for just that item. Also, the home page has
the "new in" list which only presents you with the "Buy Now" link and not the
"Add to cart" link. This UI is inconsistent. Other than that, nice site
design.

